

Explosion at China plant may delay release date for iPhone 6 - BlakePetersen
http://nypost.com/2014/08/05/explosion-at-china-plant-may-delay-release-date-for-iphone-6/

======
sparkie
75 dead, 186 injured, and the first world's concern: My iPhone 6 will be late.

You need help, Mr Perez.

